# Propanium Sketches



## RiffWraith (Feb 16, 2011)

Very nice - really like this. Nice ambience to start, love the piano when it comes in, and then when you are expecting the piano to continue, the flute comes in - I love stuff like that. What I do not like is the out-of-tuneness of some of the notes at 1:20.Otherwise, very good job!  

Cheers.


----------



## BoulderBrow (Feb 16, 2011)

Given it a few listens now, really like the main theme - has a lovely 'lilt' to it, the orchestration seems spot on. The blending of samples, sounds so authentic! The propanium sounds great - hard to describe it other than 'emotive' but for me it suggests a regretful backstory/contemplation. I'd be stoked with this as a finished product let a lone a sketch!


----------



## johan25 (Feb 16, 2011)

Beautiful writing, love it


----------



## tslesicki (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nice! A lot of great ideas (violins taking the flute's melody) and a lovely sound. Great writing.


----------



## stevenson-again (Feb 18, 2011)

> What I do not like is the out-of-tuneness of some of the notes at 1:20.



That'll be the un-tuned gamelan. i think i need to make more of it rather than less - it fails for being undersold.



> PS What's that ethnic pipe in BunchofIdeas?



That is the Native American Flute from RA. What I really need is something like Tari's Rainforest library that is on its way. Actually what I really need is a live player...


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Feb 24, 2011)

Really enjoyed the tracks, thanks for sharing. I think Emotional Piano sounds great in the main theme sketch, not gimmicky at all. Also, huge kudos on your use of LASS. The string writing is very tasteful, and the mockup is beautiful.


----------



## Dave Connor (Feb 24, 2011)

Main Theme Sketch - Wonderful. Very well handled. 

Will listen to 'ideas'.


----------



## vlado hudec (Feb 25, 2011)

first track 0:32 - 0:50 really beautiful piano melody ! and flute also works very well


----------



## Ryan Scully (Feb 25, 2011)

Really love your "Main Theme" track - haven't gotten to the other one yet...

The Emotional Piano really does sound fantastic here and your writing really emphasizes the beauty of that instrument. Emotional Piano was definitely an amazing purchase for me - Has become my go to piano for sure...



Thanks for sharing!


Ryan


----------



## rayinstirling (Feb 28, 2011)

Great work, well written and produced. Emotional Piano sounds great in your hands as does the Vienna flute and everything else.

Regards

Ray


----------

